# Divorce sale sorry to spam tools wood



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

have to sell getting fast 
Lee Vally tail vice new in box, two cheeper face vices, 42 inch center lathe, delta unisaw old working, routers 3 1/4 2/12 and a bunch others, drill press, over 600 bf hard wood, jet 1 1/4hp 14" band saw, antique hand tools, 2 1/4 hp dust collecter with +/- 100 pvs fittings 2 stage collector,sharpening systems out the yen, radial and compound miter saws, no 55 stanley with all blades in original box with original manual, router bits, drill bits, a bunch of pocket hinges, jigs much more

I am selling fast and cheap it has to go in 2 weeks, if you cant pay cash or have it in athens in 1.5 weeks dont call if you can please come get it im selling cheap. after that it is yard sale then putting in storage.

423 333 9766


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Location????


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

Athens Tn


----------



## elingeniero (Aug 16, 2012)

can you ship?


----------



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

where to and how much wieght


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Jesus, would you stop spamming every thread? There's a forum for sales. List your items there, and stop posting in all the other forums.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I agree with *shampeon*. Enough already. You'll p**s people off to the point where you won't even be able to give it to them.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Jay,

If you truly want sell something, you may want to respond to folks that are intersted and and local that sent you a PM.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep


----------

